

Paul Krugman on S&P and the USA "It’s a strange situation." - snissn
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/05/sp-and-the-usa/?smid=tw-NytimesKrugman&seid=auto

======
mchusma
Krugman has long ago given up any pretense of neutrality, and fails to outline
any reason this downgrade doesn't make sense. Every metric you could come up
with indicates the US is more likely to default now then say... 10 years ago.
The road to this has been a long time coming, and both parties share
responsibility.

